# beginner steroid cycle ? needing steroid advice..



## adamnorco

Hey all if ur reading this thanks and would be greatful for some advice

Im 22 5ft 8

14st 7

Bmi 22

Trainin on an off for around 2 years never gone serious until now..

Ive got a gd diet varies from tuna potatos various pastas mixed throughout the week with 5 fruit a day and plenty of water

I want to bulk up as much as possible before september as im going back to australia and want to get a bit more size on me

Havent much clue about steroids/ cycles so any recommended steroids and cycles ? Fast /slow acting ? Much appreicated


----------



## Simspin

This is in wrong place mate, try reading the stickys in steroid section on here, plenty of help in them 4 ya.


----------



## Simspin

This may help too

TYPES OF STEROIDS

Anabolic/Androgenic Steroids can be roughly classified into two types, oral and injectable. When you eat food or consume anything orally, the great majority of the ingested substances pass through the liver prior to entering the bloodstream. For this reason, "injectable" AAS cannot be taken orally because the liver will deactivate the steroids in this "first pass". Deactivation in the liver usually involves the addition of one or more hydroxyl (OH) groups to increase the solubility of the molecule in water, making excretion in the urine more easily accomplished.

Oral Steroids

Oral steroids involve modification of the parent steroid to make it harder for the liver to degrade the steroid molecules. This modification is almost always the addition of an alkyl (methyl) group at the 17 position of the steroid ring. The liver can still degrade the steroid, but not as effectively as the un-modified steroid. Therefore, oral steroids make several cycles through the bloodstream before being excreted. Most oral steroids are, to various degrees, excreted from the body unchanged.

Injectable Steroids

The injectable AAS are very effectively degraded in just a single pass through the liver. If this is so, then how can the injectables be effective? The answer is called a "depot" (or reservoir), which allows a regular release of steroid into the bloodstream. As steroid is removed from the bloodstream by the liver, more steroid is being released into the bloodstream from the depot. There are several ways to provide such a reservoir of the steroid.

Suspension

The first way is to use pure testosterone (a crystalline solid) suspended in water. Testosterone has a low solubility in water, and the crystals slowly dissolve in the watery environment of the tissue in which it is injected. The dissolved testosterone is carried throughout the body by the bloodstream. For Testosterone suspension, the "depot" is the actual physical site where the injection is made. The crystals do not migrate to other parts of the body, and the presence of the crystalline testosterone can cause some pain at the injection site. The testosterone dissolves at a (relatively) constant rate, and lasts for a few days in the body. Winstrol suspension is similar.

Esters

The other way to provide a depot of steroid is to use a water-insoluble form of the steroid that can be converted in the body to the parent steroid, which has some solubility in water (bloodstream). Most commonly, the parent molecule is esterified with an organic acid, and the resulting ester is soluble in oil, but only very slightly soluble in water. Commonly used organic acid groups are acetate (C2), propionate (C3), enanthate (C7), decanoate (C10), and undecylenate (C11). The longer the carbon chain of the acid, the more oil-soluble the ester, and the longer it takes for the ester to turn into the parent steroid (de-esterification). A type of enzyme that is found throughout the body facilitates the de-esterification reaction to form the parent steroid from the ester. The enzyme actually catalyzes the reaction in both directions, so it can also attach an organic acid back onto the parent steroid. So, for example, testosterone enanthate can actually be turned into testosterone palmitate. There is some good evidence that steroid esters are, to some extent, stored in fat cells. It is commonly believed that esters form a depot of oil/ester that stays at the injection site. This is not true. While the depot concept holds true for esters (because they slowly release the parent steroid over time), the esters actually disperse throughout the body after injection, prior to (and during) the de-esterification reaction to form the parent steroid. They do not stay at the injection site. For example, the ester testosterone enanthate has been found in tissues throughout the body, including hair samples of subjects who have injected T200. If a bio-contaminant is introduced at the time of injection (non-sterile conditions), the body will attempt to encapsulate the contaminated material, and an abscess will form. In this case it appears as if the ester has remained at the injection site. But under normal sterile conditions, the oily solution will disperse. Injecting too much at one site or injecting too frequently at one site will not cause an abscess.

Transport of Steroids in the Bloodstream

Once the steroid has been released from the depot (or the oral steroid has been absorbed from the intestine), it is transported throughout the body in the bloodstream. Carrier proteins (Albumin and Sex Hormone binding Globulin) bind about 98% of testosterone under natural conditions. Thus, only 2% of the hormone is free to carry out its actions. When exogenous steroid is present, the level of free steroid is much higher than 2%. Bear in mind that the hormone is not permanently bound to the some of the proteins, but is constantly binding and un-binding from the protein. At any given time, about 2% of the hormone is un-bound in the natural state. So, if the 2% unbound hormone were to magically disappear, then the proteins would release more hormone such that 2% (of the remaining total) would come unbound. The bloodstream is the mechanism by which the hormones reach their target tissues (muscle).

ACTION OF STEROIDS

Androgen Receptor Activation

Once a free molecule of steroid reaches the muscle cell, it diffuses into the cell. The diffusion can be with or without transport-protein assistance. Once in the cell, the AAS is makes its way to the cell nucleus where it can bind with an androgen receptor (AR), and activate the receptor. Two of these activated receptor complexes join together to form the androgen response element (ARE). The ARE interacts with DNA in the nucleus, and increases the transcription of certain genes (such as muscle protein genes). As long as the ARE is intact, it accelerates gene transcription. Remember, though, that the AAS and the receptor are in a state of flux (binding and un-binding), just like with the Carrier proteins. So the ARE can be deactivated just by losing one of the two AAS that are bound to the AR's. This equilibrium situation explains why 1 gram per week testosterone is more effective than 1/2 gram per week, even though 1/2 gram appears to be more than enough to saturate all the AR's in the body. The higher concentration makes it more likely that the receptors will be occupied by an AAS, and the ARE will be intact for a longer period of time, on average.

Other Actions

Activation of the androgen receptor is a key mechanism in the action of AAS. However, this mechanism by itself does not explain the differences between steroids (i.e., nandrolone activates the AR better than testosterone, but is not as good of a mass-building product). Other actions involve primarily the central nervous system, and involve actions such as motor activation (muscle coordination) and mood (i.e., aggressiveness). The mechanism by which AAS effect these actions is not well understood at this time. Another effect occurs in the liver, where some steroids cause the release of certain Growth Factors. The different actions of the different AAS explains why a stack of two different types of AAS is often better than one by itself.

Elimination of Steroids

The liver is a primary route to deactivation of steroids, the chemical structure is changed here to make the steroid more soluble in water for excretion through the kidneys. A good portion of many steroids also are excreted as-is, without any alteration by the liver, or by formation of the sulphate, which is more water soluble. Many in the medical community have believed that AAS cause liver damage because levels of certain enzymes (AST and ALT) are elevated when steroids are used. Elevated levels of these enzymes are seen in patients with liver damage from other causes, so the conclusion is that AAS must cause liver damage because these enzymes are elevated. Recent work, however, has shown that a true marker of liver damage, GGT, remains unchanged when some AAS are used, and now it is questioned whether AAS are really damaging to the liver (the 17 alpha-alkylated AAS do cause damage in some rare cases, and this damage is reversible upon cessation of steroid use). The same thought processes were used to claim kidney damage, but that is unlikely as well.


----------



## adamnorco

Thnks mate hada read through a few posts and looking at

Dbol m-s ( unsure of dosage ?)

Week 1-week 6

Week 4-week 10 , test e 500mg/pw

250 on tuesday 250 on saturday

How does this sound ? Am i on th right lines ?


----------



## AK-26

adamnorco said:


> Thnks mate hada read through a few posts and looking at
> 
> Dbol m-s ( unsure of dosage ?)
> 
> Week 1-week 6
> 
> Week 4-week 10 , test e 500mg/pw
> 
> 250 on tuesday 250 on saturday
> 
> How does this sound ? Am i on th right lines ?


Dbol and test is a good cycle, I would say run test on its own first time round or even dbol on its own to see how you get on.

With the cycle you posted, you could do it like this:

Week 1-4/6 dbol 40mg/day

Week 1-12 test e 500-600mg/week

Wait 2 weeks after last jab and then run pct.

With test e you don't have to split the dose, you can just jab 500-600mg in one go for a once a week jab.

Make sure you have an AI on hand for any gyno issues during the cycle.

Also make sure you read up on pct, I havent posted up about pct as I am not too assure about it, but other members can help you on that.

Oh and welcome to uk-m mate


----------



## adamnorco

Thanks mate . Sounds good the cycle youve posted id be happy do that.

Looking to start around end of august now

Getting all supplement ready to go for it all in one so havnt gota worry about gettin certain things

Looking at scimx pure protein 3 shakes a day and a pre workout drink of superpumped max

Mixed in with oats in th morning then varried meals throught out the week with no cheat days.

As being ny first cycle im goin to do everythin as good as i can to get best result.. as u said wait 2 weeks do my pct .. theb roughly 4 weeks after that a 6 weeks course of anavar to help sustain my muscle gains.

Think is a good plan ? All info is welcome if im going wrong id like to know where.

To sound like a total newbee.. but what is a 'AI' incase of gyno .. il have my pct stuff ready incase

occurs or is that the wrong way to do this ?

Also isit worth going with dbol a small dose throughout my whole cycle or will i just retain too mch water ?

Thanks alot.adam


----------



## AK-26

adamnorco said:


> Thanks mate . Sounds good the cycle youve posted id be happy do that.
> 
> Looking to start around end of august now
> 
> Getting all supplement ready to go for it all in one so havnt gota worry about gettin certain things
> 
> Looking at scimx pure protein 3 shakes a day and a pre workout drink of superpumped max
> 
> Mixed in with oats in th morning then varried meals throught out the week with no cheat days.
> 
> As being ny first cycle im goin to do everythin as good as i can to get best result.. as u said wait 2 weeks do my pct .. theb roughly 4 weeks after that a 6 weeks course of anavar to help sustain my muscle gains.
> 
> Think is a good plan ? All info is welcome if im going wrong id like to know where.
> 
> To sound like a total newbee.. but what is a 'AI' incase of gyno .. il have my pct stuff ready incase
> 
> occurs or is that the wrong way to do this ?
> 
> Also isit worth going with dbol a small dose throughout my whole cycle or will i just retain too mch water ?
> 
> Thanks alot.adam


sounds like you still got a sh*t load more reading to do before you start mate, but at least you're asking question.

an AI is an aromatase inhibitor, it helps prevent/combat gyno (manboobs, and other estrogen related side effects)

3 well known AI's - Arimidex chemical name: anastrozole, Aromasin chemical name: exemestane, Femara chemical name: letrozole.

i wouldn't see the point of running dbol at a low dose throughout the cycle.

dbol is mainly run at the first 4-6 weeks of a cycle as a kickstart while waiting for the test, because it normally takes test e around 4 weeks to kick in.

once the test has kicked in you wont really need the dbol.

water retention can vary from compound to compound but the biggest and often most overlooked factor is diet, if you eat clean with a low sodium diet you shouldn't have water retention problems.

best thing you can do to get the most out of your first cycle is post up your diet and training routine, you will get critique that will help you.

people that do include anavar into their cycles tend to do it for the muscle hardening effect similar to winstrol.

if you was going to do that then the last 4-6 weeks e.g. week 8/10-14 would be where to include it.

you can then do your pct the day after you've finished your anavar.

anyways bro thats just info i have got from reading up on here, i haven't tried test e or anavar yet myself.

read up other members journals to get the best idea and more info.


----------



## adamnorco

I understand i need more info thats why i havnt jumped straight into jabbin

I want to know as much as possible

So heres where im at

Week 1-4 dbol 50mg per day

Week 1-10 test 500mg once a week

Week 8-12 anavar ..need advice on dosage

Pct nolvadex week 12-16

Am i on the right track?

Need more info in regards to anavar + pct dosage


----------



## AK-26

for the cycles what i meant was this

Dbol and Test E cycle example:

Week 1-4 Dbol 40mg/day

Week 1-12 Test E 500-600mg/week

Week 14-18 PCT (you're looking at nolva and clomid, get more info on this)

Dbol, Test E and Anavar cycle example:

Week 1-4 Dbol 40mg/day

Week 1-12 Test E 500-600mg/week

Week 10-14 Anavar 60-100mg/day

Week 14-18 PCT (you're looking at nolva and clomid, get more info on this)

always have an AI on hand in case of gyno.

but like i said this is an example, you would be much better off posting this in the steroid section as you will get more feedback than you would in the welcome section.


----------

